# Latent TB - your experience of tb treatment?



## Birdsandbees (Aug 26, 2017)

I've seen a few posts dotted around by lucky recipients of a positive tb test which delays use of humira for high tnf. 

I'm going to arrange a face to face with argc to discuss alternatives but interested to hear first hand accounts of what the tb treatment was like. 

On the one hand I trust the clinic and the advice that humira will more likely lead to a better "outcome" (by which I mean pregnancy, after asking what the doc meant bt "outcome" - whether lowering the TNF or pregnancy). 

On the other hand, even the best case scenario (1 instead of 3 months of tb antibiotics + 1 instead of 2 rounds of humira) means (i) delay of 3 months (though appreciate that delay can be reframed as optimising chances) and (ii) starting the immune system suppression of humira after an immune system bashing with tb antibiotics. With no guarantee that after 3 - 7 months of immune system bashing things will be any different as they would go ahead with a cycle with high tnf if the humira doesn't work.

My TNF is 52.5. My AMH etc is good but i'm 42. I may well still.proceed with humira but feel like I need a more thorough informed discussion of pros/cons/alternatives with the clinic before settling on a plan. 

Appreciating that everyone is different, understanding what 1 - 3 months of antibiotics feels like / does to you would be really helpful. 

And in return for reading this post, let me introduce you to my IVF analogy. I gave up work the other day and in response to being asked why, I say it's because I'm far too busy carrying around my enormous wicker basket of uncertainty.  It's massive.  Bigger than anything you'd get in ikea. Needs two hands at all times. It's has internal pockets for small amounts of certainty, but altogether it's basically a massive wicker basket as big as any elephant in the room. Useful for rolling out in response to comments about how unreliable we've become socially.


----------

